

Ask HN: Great things to instapaper? - thehodge

After weeks of bugging my friends I finally got instapaper for the iPad and wow, I'm really enjoying the experience of clicking read later and having a decent supply of articles to read on the train (I spend a lot of time on public transport).<p>My question for HN is... what next - I went through the Ask HN archive and instapapered most of the threads I wanted to read and a few external resources but I'm running out... (and I have a trip to london tomorrow and a trip to san francisco on monday)<p>What posts / sections would YOU 'read later'
======
peter_l_downs
I don't know if you've already seen this, as it was featured here a couple of
weeks ago, but if you have any interest in mathematics / programming (I'm
going to assume you do) and want to learn about all sorts of interesting maths
that will probably show up while programming,

<http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.042/fall10/mcs-ftl.pdf>

is an excellent pdf written by two MIT professors and a Googler. I know
instapaper doesn't support pdf's right now but you could always run it through
google docs and save the text from there.

